
Go bridges to JavaScript and Python - jstoiko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmI7Gw4iq3w
======
abourget
[https://blog.abourget.net/en/2016/02/25/go-bridges-to-
javasc...](https://blog.abourget.net/en/2016/02/25/go-bridges-to-javascript-
and-python/) is the content ...

